# We qualified for Crufts!



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

We went to National Terrier on Saturday, and my daughter was placed first in Limit Dog...so she has qualified for Crufts! She was SO excited. Unfortunately the bitch didn't get placed in her (very strong) class but we will keep trying and I have no doubt that she will achieve it soon! All my photos are blurry, unfortunately. 

She went into the challenge line-up against four adult male professional handlers as well, I was really pleased with how she held her own. Not surprisingly she was beaten by the dog that went on to become BIS, but she was brilliant and I am so proud of her!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

That's so wonderful, massive well done!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Wow! Well done!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

well done!!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Many congrats


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Done :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Way to go you guys!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done!! What breed?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Fantastic - well done


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> Well done!! What breed?


Wire fox terrier. She's only handled this dog twice before, and the second time he didn't like the surface at Moulton College and sat himself down in the ring and refused to move!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic news! Well done!

Moulton college is a dangerous place with that fantastic garden centre in the grounds!


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

I was handling the dog i was sooo pleased when i won the class and qulified for crufts


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------

